# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Borsten bij mannen

## Gast: toto

<_< ik ben een man 52,en ik heb veel overgewicht 90 kg,voor 1.75 m,mijn borsten zijn met vetkussens het is net vrouweborsten,hoe geraak ik er vanaf,ik vindt het afshuwelijk,groeten

----------


## marieke

Hoi Toto,
Op het internet zijn een heleboel handige sites met spieroefeningen.
Je kunt bijvoorbeeld via google.nl borstspieroefeningen intoetsen,
reken maar dat je vindt wat je zoekt&#33;

----------


## de helper

Ik ben 35 ben 1,72 en ook 90 kg, heb dus ook borsten waar vrouwen bijna jaloers op worden. Zelf heb ik er geen problemen mee, maar moet erbij vermelden dat mijn borsten enigzins gespierd zijn, mede doordat ik in het verleden veel trainde in sportschool. Dit zou voor jou ook een optie kunnen zijn. Ik denk alleen dat bij jou de opbouw van spieren niet meer zo snel zou verlopen, en andere optie is om gewicht te gaan verliezen dan neemt ook de vetmassa van de borsten af. 
Verder heb ik geen goede tips.

Aart

----------


## MIZZEJANS

Hallo,
Mijn naam is Maurice.
Mijn leeftijd is 53j.
Ook ik zit met borsten opgescheept.
Ik ben het kotsbeu en heb in december een afspraak in de WELLNESSKLINIEK te Genk en dit bij dokter Hoyberghs Jef.
Ik laat mij opereren en daarmee over and out.
Ik wil er vanaf. Koste wat het kost.
Indien u interesse hebt laat ik u wat weten als ik daar geweest ben.// kostprijs enz..//
U moet dan wel uw interesse bevestigen op mijn e-mailadres.
[email protected]
Indien mogelijk graag uw e-mailadres a.u.b.
Beste groeten,
Maurice

----------


## martijn

Probeer het middel Nolvadex en/of Clomid. Dit zijn anti-oestrogenen. Deze voorkomen borstvorming bij mannen.

Wordt eigenlijk voorgeschreven voor kanker bij vrouwen en voor zwangerschapsproblemen.

Bodybuilders gebruiken ze ook. Bij veel testosteron (anabolen) wordt door aromatisering een deel om gezet in oestrogenen wat bitch tits (borsten) kunnen veroorzaken. Door anti-oestrogenen te gebruiken na een kuur is dit te voorkomen.

Martijn

----------


## Robbert78

Lijkt mij niet verstandig om anti-oestrogenen aan te bevelen&#33;&#33; tenzij het echt om aromatisering gaat.

Clomid wordt inderdaad gebruikt bij de behandeling van vrouwen die zwanger willen worden, maar verminderd vruchtbaar zijn door het uitblijven van een goed eisprong.

borstoefeningen doen heeft absoluut geen zin. Zoals algemeen bekend is kan je niet&#33; plaatselijk vet verliezen, tenzij je als Underground bodybuilder Primopasta gaat gebruiken, maar dat raad ik absoluut niet aan.

Ik adviseer je dan ook om gewoon te gaan fietsen, hardlopen, kortom, te bewegen. en blijf aub van de slechte vetten af. 

mocht je vragen hebben dan hoor ik het graag.

Robbert,

----------


## miekke

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ik ben een meisje van 22, 1.65m en 53kg
ik vind mannen met borsten schattig, borstjes zijn leuk en liggen zacht
wel heb ik een hekel aan mannen met een gebrek aan zelfvertrouwen...
ik zou zeggen werk daar meschien beter aan: doe geen oefeningen, slik geen pillen, probeer gewoon uzelf te aprecieeren zoals je bent

----------


## emiel 16

hoi ik ben emiel en ben 16 jaar en bij beginnen men borsten nu ook te groeien heb schaam me ervoor om samen met andere jongens te douchen daar ik echte meisjes borsten heb ik mag pas op men 18 hiervoor onder het mes om het te laten verhelpen dus de komende 2 jaar moet ik ermee zien te leven dat ik meisjes borsten heb en niet van die kleintjes ook ze zijn best wel groot

----------


## Crazy

> Hallo,
> Mijn naam is Maurice.
> Mijn leeftijd is 53j.
> Ook ik zit met borsten opgescheept.
> Ik ben het kotsbeu en heb in december een afspraak in de WELLNESSKLINIEK te Genk en dit bij dokter Hoyberghs Jef.
> Ik laat mij opereren en daarmee over and out.
> Ik wil er vanaf. Koste wat het kost.
> Indien u interesse hebt laat ik u wat weten als ik daar geweest ben.// kostprijs enz..//
> U moet dan wel uw interesse bevestigen op mijn e-mailadres.
> ...


Heb jij het al gedaan??

ik heb dat dus ook... zit ook eraan te denken om een operatie te doen maar moet wel eerst ff sparen.. ik ben 22 jaar heb wel overgewicht..

----------


## Ben

Ik ben een man van 53 jaar, en heb ook borsten.
Alleen vind ik het niet erg om ze te hebben, het staat wel mooi.
Heb er ook absoluut geen moeite mee.

----------


## Crazy

ik ben van plan om liposuctie te doen voor mijn hang vet borsten.. het is dus geen gyno ofzo maar gewoon vet en heb overgewicht...

----------


## MrS

> <_< ik ben een man 52,en ik heb veel overgewicht 90 kg,voor 1.75 m,mijn borsten zijn met vetkussens het is net vrouweborsten,hoe geraak ik er vanaf,ik vindt het afshuwelijk,groeten


Is het vet of vocht opslag rond je borsten? Mss heb je wel gynocomastie. Dan helpt een simpele ingreep wel. Vergoedt door je verzekeraar uiteraard.  :Wink:

----------


## MrS

> Probeer het middel Nolvadex en/of Clomid. Dit zijn anti-oestrogenen. Deze voorkomen borstvorming bij mannen.
> 
> Wordt eigenlijk voorgeschreven voor kanker bij vrouwen en voor zwangerschapsproblemen.
> 
> Bodybuilders gebruiken ze ook. Bij veel testosteron (anabolen) wordt door aromatisering een deel om gezet in oestrogenen wat bitch tits (borsten) kunnen veroorzaken. Door anti-oestrogenen te gebruiken na een kuur is dit te voorkomen.
> 
> Martijn


Nolva heeft alleen effect wanneer het vocht is. Niet wanneer het vet is.  :Wink:

----------


## Geen

> Is het vet of vocht opslag rond je borsten? Mss heb je wel gynocomastie. Dan helpt een simpele ingreep wel. Vergoedt door je verzekeraar uiteraard.


Bij mij is het puur vet.. omdat ik ook wel overgewicht heb.. ben wel van plan om liposuctie te doen???

----------


## Kees

Allemachtig nog aan toe zeg, liposuctie over en weer, pilletjes en nog veel meer gedoe. wat is er mis met doodnormaal afvallen door bewuster te eten en meer te bewegen.
Doe toch niet zo moeilijk.
Een beetje naar een kliniek gaan, de heren artsen aan een nieuwe porsche helpen en je borstjes er in een half jaar weer aaneten?
Word wakker en denk na waar je precies mee bezig bent.
Makkelijke oplossingen voor veel geld duren nooit lang.
Je zult definitief moeite moeten doen, die je nu waarschijnlijk niet doet anders zat je niet met tieten.
Een keer begonnen valt het echt reuze mee, gewoon doen.
Succes.

----------


## beach boy

koop toch een bh vrouwtje haha

----------


## axx

> koop toch een bh vrouwtje haha


haal ik wel persoonlijk op bij je zus whaha

----------


## laurenze

ik ben 16 doe veel aan sport en heb ook borstjes.ik heb nie echt overgewicht(1.85m en 72 kg) maarja ik ben nu bezig let wat fitnessoefeningen mss helpt dat

----------


## gast2

Ik ben 20, ben 1m 88 en weeg 98 kilo (heb dus ook overgewicht).

Ik ben het laatste jaar enorm veel afgevallen, maar enkel die borsten blijven...

hierdoor durf ik al meer dan vijf jaar niet zwemmen, met mijn blote buik op strand lopen, liggen aan zee, enz...

wie herkent zich hierin? wie weet hier iets aan te doen?

----------


## Gast23

> Ik ben 20, ben 1m 88 en weeg 98 kilo (heb dus ook overgewicht).
> 
> Ik ben het laatste jaar enorm veel afgevallen, maar enkel die borsten blijven...
> 
> hierdoor durf ik al meer dan vijf jaar niet zwemmen, met mijn blote buik op strand lopen, liggen aan zee, enz...
> 
> wie herkent zich hierin? wie weet hier iets aan te doen?


dat heb ik dus ook.. ik ben 23
ik denk erover om liposuctie te doen vet afzuigen bij me borsten

----------


## skydirk

als het door een hormonale stoornis tijdens de puberteit is, kan een simpele ingreep je daar vanaf helpen. bodybuilders die anabolen nemen, krijgen het ook soms en laten die ingreep ook uitvoeren. de borstklieren die dan teveel ontwikkeld zijn, worden dan weggesneden. de reden is dat tijdens de puberteit het teveel aan testosteron omgezet wordt in oestrogenen en ervoor zorgt dat je borstklieren zich gaan ontwikkelen. moest ik het ook hebben, zou ik het ook chirurgisch laten verwijderen. anders gaat het toch nooit weg. nolvadex is al te laat. bodybuilders nemen het tijdens hun anabolenkuren om de omzetting naar oestrogenen te blokkeren. je moet er nog niet eens voor in de kliniek blijven slapen. een simpel klein ingreepje. indien het vetweefsel is, zou je door veel te sporten en een gezonde eetwijze van je probleem kunnen afgeholpen worden.

----------


## Hendrik

Nou ik heb ook borsten en ben er echt trots op hoor. Gewoon laten zitten. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Zwemmer

_skydirk:als het door een hormonale stoornis tijdens de puberteit is, kan een simpele ingreep je daar vanaf helpen. bodybuilders die anabolen nemen, krijgen het ook soms en laten die ingreep ook uitvoeren. de borstklieren die dan teveel ontwikkeld zijn, worden dan weggesneden. de reden is dat tijdens de puberteit het teveel aan testosteron omgezet wordt in oestrogenen en ervoor zorgt dat je borstklieren zich gaan ontwikkelen. moest ik het ook hebben, zou ik het ook chirurgisch laten verwijderen. anders gaat het toch nooit weg. nolvadex is al te laat. bodybuilders nemen het tijdens hun anabolenkuren om de omzetting naar oestrogenen te blokkeren. je moet er nog niet eens voor in de kliniek blijven slapen. een simpel klein ingreepje. indien het vetweefsel is, zou je door veel te sporten en een gezonde eetwijze van je probleem kunnen afgeholpen worden._

Ik ben 17 het ook borsten moet ik naar de huisarts voor die ingreep of wat?

----------


## nolan

Hallo allmaal ik ben 28 en heb altijd borsten gehad vanaf kleins af aan. Als jonge jongen schaamde ik me ervoor , maar hebnu daar helemaal geen last meer van. Je moet gewoon zelfvertrouwen hebben. Heb veel vrouwen gehad en merkte bij allemaal dat ze gek ermee waren.Dus wil ik maar zeggen het hoeft niet een ingreep of met pillen of zo. Geniet er gewoon van. Je kan wel erbij naar de fitness gaan is altijd goed en let een beetje met wat je eet. Succes allemaal. Er zijn zelfs mannen die er jaloers op zijn, dat ze het niet hebben. Vrouwen zijn gek op mannen borsten.

----------


## dilemma

hallo, zelf ben ik ook 16 jaar en man, en heb ik ook last van borstvorming.
overgewicht heb ik niet, ik ben 1 m 78 ofzo, en weeg maar amper 61 of zoiets.
want ik doe namelijk heel veel aan sport.

ikzelf schaam me er wel redelijk voor.
zwemmen doe ik niet meer, alléén op reis, omdat ze me daar toch niet kennen, maar dat is dan ook wel niet vaak dat ik dat doe. meestal spring ik direct in het water, en probeer zo weinig mogelijk boven te komen.

ik heb dit toch wel al enkele jaren, ik denk dat het begonnen is op mijn 13-14 jaar. ik nam toen ook wel medicatie voor mijn gedrag enzo, maar ben daar sinds een half jaar geleden ook mee gestopt, in de hoop dat het zo zou verbeteren, maar ook tevergeefs.
thuis doe ik ook wel wat oefeningen voor mijn lichaam, pompen (oa 2 handen op elkaar, zo train je toch wel je borstspieren dacht ik.) ook in de hoop dat het verbetert. 
zo verbetert het wel iets, alé het wordt zo wat meer getrainder, maar toch, het blijft ja :s

terwijl ik zelf eigenlijk wel op mijn uiterlijk gesteld ben, isdit wel erg lastig, en ambetant.

dus weet niemand zo wat ik eraan zou kunnen doen ? 

danku. 

grtz

----------


## Pisman

Sorry voor het bumpen van een oude topic, maar ik vond dit op Google en wou erop reageren.

Ik zie dat ik anders ben dan de andere leden hier.
Ik ben 15½ jarige man en ik ben rond de 1.89 en ongeveer 110 kg en ik heb redelijk grote borstjes.
Ik vind het best leuk, ik ben van plan om af te vallen en dan borsten te laten vergroten.
Mannen met borsten rulez!
Dit vind ik:
Mannen zonder borsten: Normaal.
Mannen met vet borsten: Heel leuk.
Mannen met grote borsten (echte vrouwelijke borsten): Super gasten!

Ik wil dus na het afslanken vrouwelijke borsten hebben, als ik 20 ben, want ik heb nog school te doen.
Maar dan niet met chirurgie, maar met borstvergrotings pillen.

En nu komt mijn vraag:
Werken borstvergrotings pillen ook op mannen?
Zo ja, dan zou dat mooi uitkomen. :Cool:

----------


## lacuna

> Hallo allmaal ik ben 28 en heb altijd borsten gehad vanaf kleins af aan. Als jonge jongen schaamde ik me ervoor , maar hebnu daar helemaal geen last meer van. Je moet gewoon zelfvertrouwen hebben. Heb veel vrouwen gehad en merkte bij allemaal dat ze gek ermee waren.Dus wil ik maar zeggen het hoeft niet een ingreep of met pillen of zo. Geniet er gewoon van. Je kan wel erbij naar de fitness gaan is altijd goed en let een beetje met wat je eet. Succes allemaal. Er zijn zelfs mannen die er jaloers op zijn, dat ze het niet hebben. Vrouwen zijn gek op mannen borsten.


Als het gespierde 'borsten' zijn, en niet te groot. Als het borsten zijn met vet knappen sommige dames daar op af.

----------


## blackglasses

hallo, ik ben 14 jaar, 1.82 meter en ik weeg 70 kilogram, dus ik heb geen overgewicht volgens mij. ik heb wel sinds anderhalf tot 2 jaar geleden borstvorming. en nu zijn ze ook goed te zien (maar niet heel groot hoor). ik heb op internet gelezen dat je in de pubertijd gynaecomastie kan optreden vanwege je hormoonhuishouding. er stond ook dat dit na enkele maanden of jaren spontaan weer weggaat. je kan ook een simpele ingreep laten doen. maar daar heb ik niet zo'n zin in. dus moet ik wachten tot het weg gaat of toch maar die ingreep laten doen??

----------


## adelborst

Als je als man een borstprobleem hebt draag je dat je hele leven mee. Ik ben 70 jaar (bespaar me grapjes over mijn leeftijd) en ik heb mooie zachte borsten met grote, gevoelige, donkere tepels. Ik heb 'n normaal gewicht.
Vroeger vond ik het allemaal heel verschrikkelijk. Niet naar het zwembad, het strand, altijd losse wijde shirts en altijd jasje aan op het werk.
Mijn dokter zegt dat een operatie een hele heisa is en dat medicijnen je lever en nieren vernielen. Waarschijnlijk heeft hij gelijk.
Ik heb gewoon mijn borsten leren waarderen. Ik speel graag met m'n borsten en stimuleer vaak mijn tepels. Als die gezwollen zijn en strak staan steken ze 12 milimeter uit. Het is inderdaad zo dat mannen kunnen ejaculeren door borst- en tepelstimulatie. Ik doe het soms zelf. Het schijnt zo te zijn dat de gevoeligheid van borsten en tepels van man tot man sterk verschilt.
Ik kan de potloodtest doen, als ik hard loop deinen mijn borsten en bij warm weer heb ik warmte-iritatie in de huidplooi onder mijn borsten.
Ik heb met bh's geexpirimenteerd. Moeilijk iets licht, elegant en sierlijks te vinden. Alles boven maat 90 (size40) zijn zwaar doorstikte modellen met brede schouderbanden en met dezelfde elegantie als een kogelvrij vest.
Ik draag soms bh's van rekbaar kant of camisooltjes met een kanten bovenstuk.
Veel plezier met je borsten!

----------


## bobby2006

plaatselijk vet bestaad niet! het heeft weinig zin om veel borst oefeningen te doen! ik raad je aan veel cardio te doen in combinatie met een allround training!
traain gewoon all je spiergroepen! en vanzelf zal je zien dat je lichaam strakker word!
en absolut geen nolvadex gaan nemen! dit heb geen zin het is namelijk geen borst vorming het is waarschijnlijkl gewoon vet! en is het dat niet raad ik je aan eerst langs de dokter te gaan!

----------


## Antwoord

> _skydirk:als het door een hormonale stoornis tijdens de puberteit is, kan een simpele ingreep je daar vanaf helpen. bodybuilders die anabolen nemen, krijgen het ook soms en laten die ingreep ook uitvoeren. de borstklieren die dan teveel ontwikkeld zijn, worden dan weggesneden. de reden is dat tijdens de puberteit het teveel aan testosteron omgezet wordt in oestrogenen en ervoor zorgt dat je borstklieren zich gaan ontwikkelen. moest ik het ook hebben, zou ik het ook chirurgisch laten verwijderen. anders gaat het toch nooit weg. nolvadex is al te laat. bodybuilders nemen het tijdens hun anabolenkuren om de omzetting naar oestrogenen te blokkeren. je moet er nog niet eens voor in de kliniek blijven slapen. een simpel klein ingreepje. indien het vetweefsel is, zou je door veel te sporten en een gezonde eetwijze van je probleem kunnen afgeholpen worden._
> 
> Ik ben 17 het ook borsten moet ik naar de huisarts voor die ingreep of wat?


Zou iemand mij informatie kunnen geven over die ingreep? Ikzelf heb het ook, het is geen vet en het is in mijn pubertijd ontstaan. Volgends mijn huisdokter zou het hoogstwaarschijnlijk verdwijnen; 3 jaar later nog steeds niks gebeurd. Ik heb er genoeg van en mijn zelfbeeld is er niet beter op geworden.

Groet.

----------


## jetske

> plaatselijk vet bestaad niet!


Je zult bedoelen: plaatselijk vet VERBRANDEN bestaat niet. PLaatselijk vet bestaat wel degelijk. Bij ieder kan dit verschillen. De een krijgt vet rond de buik de ander op de borst.




> het heeft weinig zin om veel borst oefeningen te doen!


Het heeft wel degelijk zin om borstoefeningen te doen. Zeker bij mannen ontwikkelen de borstspieren vrij snel. Je borst wordt steviger en breder waardoor je "borsten" ook steviger worden en er gespierd uit zal zien. Dit geldt natuurlijk niet voor mensen met heel veel overgewicht. Die moeten gewoon eerst veel vet verbranden dmv van cardio en krachttraining.

----------


## Ikke123

Ik wil wel wat borst hebbenxD

----------


## Antwoord

Hallo,

zou iemand hier aub. meer informatie kunnen geven over het ondergaan van een operatie?
Er word in dit onderwerp wel info gegeven dat het kan, maar de weg ernaar toe is me nog een beetje te duister..
Ik ben van plan binnnekort ermee naar de huisarts te gaan, het probleem voor te leggen en een operatie aan te vragen. Maar voordat ik dat ga doen, zou ik graag wat meer informatie willen hebben, het is geen makkelijke beslissing.

Gr

----------


## mr id

hoi allemaal,ik hoop dat iemand me hier andwoord kan geven,of me even een prive bericht stuurt :Smile: 

ik ben nieuw hier dus weet nog niet ozop goed waar ik het moet plaatsen.

ik ben 26 wil afvalle,zoals zoveel mensen.
maar ik ben flink aangekomen door medicatie voor mijn nek/hoofdpijn

dat ius nu beter onder controle,en ik wil weer gaan sporten.
zoals ik het zelf ervaar is de beste optie eerst cardio,aangezien ik ook een hometrainer heb,is dat geen punt.

maar nu de vraag,hoe zou ik het beste kunnen trainen,en zou echt alles mager moeten?

ik ben 1,97 lang en weeg 117 kilo

graag zou ik dit terug willen brengen na minstens 100

en ik snap dat dta niet in 3 weken gaat,het is zo wie zo je life style aanpassen.

hier mijn dag eet schema

smorgens omdat het belangrijk is 1 snee bruin brood met kaas 1 plakje,
of 3 crackers met 20+ kaas

of 1 bord brinte pap met magere melk.

smidags 3 snee bruin brood met 1 plakje kaas of 1 plakje vlees waar allemaal zonder boter,1 sultana,

in de avond eet ik geen aardappels ju,of vla,
alleen 1 flinke bord groentes en 1 stukje vegatarisch vlees,vis snitzel.en evt magere kwark

ok het is niet een gevarieerd menu,maar voor mij het beste vol te houde menu.
doe dat nu 2 weken en het bevalt me erg goed,op deze manier ook geen zin in snacks snoep enz.
daar bij drink ik anderhalf liter water soms 2.

op een dag drik ik max 3 kopjes senseo met 2 zoetjes en volle koffie melk scheutje(maar dat zou geen probleem moeten zijn,aangezien eht laagrijke aan calorie wat ik op een dag binnen krijg)toch?

graag zou ik een reaktie willen krijgen op het eet menu,en hoeveel hoe zwaar te gaan sporten met cardio  :Smile: 

alvast bedankt 

groetjes

----------


## jannette

gelijk heb je Adelborst ook ik heb al jaren borsten en moet daardoor ook een BH dragen maat 85 B vindt dat het op een gegeven moment ook biij mij past.

----------


## jeroen1980

> Ik ben 20, ben 1m 88 en weeg 98 kilo (heb dus ook overgewicht).
> 
> Ik ben het laatste jaar enorm veel afgevallen, maar enkel die borsten blijven...
> 
> hierdoor durf ik al meer dan vijf jaar niet zwemmen, met mijn blote buik op strand lopen, liggen aan zee, enz...
> 
> wie herkent zich hierin? wie weet hier iets aan te doen?




Ik herken me er zeker in.. maar het heeft geen zin om te trainen of wat dan ook.. Al zou je broodmager zijn dan zou je het nog hebben..
Altijd aan je shirt trekken omdat mensen het zien enz.. Veel leuke strand dagen missen enz.. nou en of ik dat ken..
MAARRRRRRRRRRRRRrr
ik ben geopereerd helaas 2 keer omdat het de eerste keer terug kwam..
Nu hebben ze bij bv Veldhuis klinkiek een nieuwe techniek om dit te herstellen..
Ik ben met de ouwe manier geholpen.. werkte niet bij mij..
Nieuwe maniet pffff ik ben zoblij..
Helemaal plat ongeacht dat ik wat ben aangekomen na die operatie.. Helemaal plat pff een droom van 26 jaar bijna zeg..

Kosten waren 1400 euro ongeveer maar ik had er zelf onder tussen bijna me rechterhand voor over..
Maar mensen die het mooi vinden of niet erg.. nou.. ik vind het bizar..

Succes kerel

----------


## jeroen1980

> Hallo,
> 
> zou iemand hier aub. meer informatie kunnen geven over het ondergaan van een operatie?
> Er word in dit onderwerp wel info gegeven dat het kan, maar de weg ernaar toe is me nog een beetje te duister..
> Ik ben van plan binnnekort ermee naar de huisarts te gaan, het probleem voor te leggen en een operatie aan te vragen. Maar voordat ik dat ga doen, zou ik graag wat meer informatie willen hebben, het is geen makkelijke beslissing.
> 
> Gr


Zorg dat je op de nieuwe maniet wordt geholpen,.. Dan word alles is stuk getrilt en dan weg gezogen.. kan dus nooit meer terug komen en zo wel dan heb je gerantie haah dat had ik dus ook..
Als je geen pijn kan incasseren doe de operatie dan niet.. Maar wat is er erger.. in je blote barst staan voor al je vrienden of ff op je tanden bijten en de operatie doen...
Succes kerel.. Veldhuis kliniek is top.. maar ik ken de andere niet..
1400 was ik kwijt..

----------


## jeroen1980

> Je zult bedoelen: plaatselijk vet VERBRANDEN bestaat niet. PLaatselijk vet bestaat wel degelijk. Bij ieder kan dit verschillen. De een krijgt vet rond de buik de ander op de borst.
> 
> 
> Het heeft wel degelijk zin om borstoefeningen te doen. Zeker bij mannen ontwikkelen de borstspieren vrij snel. Je borst wordt steviger en breder waardoor je "borsten" ook steviger worden en er gespierd uit zal zien. Dit geldt natuurlijk niet voor mensen met heel veel overgewicht. Die moeten gewoon eerst veel vet verbranden dmv van cardio en krachttraining.


Het heeft geen zin om borsspier oefeningen te doen.. Je zal wel een betere borst krijgen maar weg gaat het niet

----------


## Antwoord

> Zorg dat je op de nieuwe maniet wordt geholpen,.. Dan word alles is stuk getrilt en dan weg gezogen.. kan dus nooit meer terug komen en zo wel dan heb je gerantie haah dat had ik dus ook..
> Als je geen pijn kan incasseren doe de operatie dan niet.. Maar wat is er erger.. in je blote barst staan voor al je vrienden of ff op je tanden bijten en de operatie doen...
> Succes kerel.. Veldhuis kliniek is top.. maar ik ken de andere niet..
> 1400 was ik kwijt..


Bedankt voor je bericht, hier heb ik wat aan!! Borst-oefeningen helpen inderdaad niet, je borst word wel gespierder maar het weefsel blijft er gewoon zitten..geen gezicht..
Zoals je al zegt is het resultaat de pijn waard. Alleen wat ik nog wilden weten is:
- Hoelang duurt zo'n operatie (hoelang moet je in het ziekenhuis verblijven; kan je meteen weer naar huis; etc).
- Het geld word dus niet vergoed door de verzekering?
- Hoelang duurt het voordat je eraan geholpen kan worden als je van plan bent jezelf te gaan inschrijven (weken, maanden,etc.)?

Alvast bedankt voor je antwoorden!

Gr

----------


## jeroen1980

> Bedankt voor je bericht, hier heb ik wat aan!! Borst-oefeningen helpen inderdaad niet, je borst word wel gespierder maar het weefsel blijft er gewoon zitten..geen gezicht..
> Zoals je al zegt is het resultaat de pijn waard. Alleen wat ik nog wilden weten is:
> - Hoelang duurt zo'n operatie (hoelang moet je in het ziekenhuis verblijven; kan je meteen weer naar huis; etc).
> - Het geld word dus niet vergoed door de verzekering?
> - Hoelang duurt het voordat je eraan geholpen kan worden als je van plan bent jezelf te gaan inschrijven (weken, maanden,etc.)?
> 
> Alvast bedankt voor je antwoorden!
> 
> Gr


Ik heb mij hele leven alleen maar getraind zelfs al was ik mager dan had ik er nog last van..
Operatie duurt ongeveer een uur en je mag na 15 min ff bijkomen naar huis..
Je wordt binnen 2 weken geholpen en als je direct wil dan kan het ook anders zeg je dat je ergens anders heen gaat dan denken ze aan het geld..
Je zal erg blij ermee zijn dat is zeker rare is dat zelfs mijn hele lichaam er anders uit ziet omdat d rest altijd wel goed was..
Ben net een atleet nu haha
Succes ouwe

----------


## noyboy

Ik ben het volledig met body2006 eens, over het feit dat plaatselijk vet niet bestaat. Het wordt wel sneller zichtbaar op het ene plekje, meer dan bij het andere. maar een allround training is veel beter voor je gehele lichaam. Bij teveel vet moet je gewoon gaan cardio trainen, gepaard met krachttraining(niet te zwaar). op deze manier train je de spieren en verlaag je het vetpercentage, je kan ook een bodyagetest laten doen voor 20 euro, dit is veel goedkoper en effectiever dan nolvadex, hiermee kun je goed zien waar precies het probleem bij je ligt. ADVISEER DUS EERST BIJ JE SPORTSCHOOL EN GA GEEN ONNODIGE/DURE OPERATIES LATEN UITVOEREN

----------


## smallen

ik ben man van 1,88 groot, 69 kg 21 jaar

wel, de laatste tijd kijk ik ook eens naar mijzelf en zie ik dat ik zeer kleine borstjes heb. nu ik dit hier allemaal lees realiseer ik mij dat ik wss overdrijf en dat bij veel mannen het ook in hun hoofd zit.
Toen ik 2 jaar geleden een half jaar gefitnest heb lijk ik nu ook zeer kleine borstjes te hebben. Ik heb het echter nooit gelaten om in mijn bloot bovenlijf rond te lopen
Volgens mij is er niets mis mee, na alles gelezen te hebben ga ik lopen, zwemmen, en borstspier oefeningen doen.

Als ze hard en strak worden mogen ze groot lijken! Vrouwen zullen er dol op zijn, mannen jaloers omdat zij door het trainen niet zo makkelijk grote brede borstKAS krijgen.

Voor die mannen er echt onder lijden kwa schaamte en/of echt zwaarlijvig zijn:
BLIJF NIET BIJ DE PAKKEN ZITTEN EN DOE ER IETS AAN.

Het heeft echt geen zin om er verder over te lullen hier op het forum, kruip op de fiets en ga naar je huisarts. Als je daarna gelukkig bent is het je wel een jaarsalaris waard.

gtzzzz en veel geluk want daar draait het allemaal om!

----------


## jantje69

> Als je als man een borstprobleem hebt draag je dat je hele leven mee. Ik ben 70 jaar (bespaar me grapjes over mijn leeftijd) en ik heb mooie zachte borsten met grote, gevoelige, donkere tepels. Ik heb 'n normaal gewicht.
> Vroeger vond ik het allemaal heel verschrikkelijk. Niet naar het zwembad, het strand, altijd losse wijde shirts en altijd jasje aan op het werk.
> Mijn dokter zegt dat een operatie een hele heisa is en dat medicijnen je lever en nieren vernielen. Waarschijnlijk heeft hij gelijk.
> Ik heb gewoon mijn borsten leren waarderen. Ik speel graag met m'n borsten en stimuleer vaak mijn tepels. Als die gezwollen zijn en strak staan steken ze 12 milimeter uit. Het is inderdaad zo dat mannen kunnen ejaculeren door borst- en tepelstimulatie. Ik doe het soms zelf. Het schijnt zo te zijn dat de gevoeligheid van borsten en tepels van man tot man sterk verschilt.
> Ik kan de potloodtest doen, als ik hard loop deinen mijn borsten en bij warm weer heb ik warmte-iritatie in de huidplooi onder mijn borsten.
> Ik heb met bh's geexpirimenteerd. Moeilijk iets licht, elegant en sierlijks te vinden. Alles boven maat 90 (size40) zijn zwaar doorstikte modellen met brede schouderbanden en met dezelfde elegantie als een kogelvrij vest.
> Ik draag soms bh's van rekbaar kant of camisooltjes met een kanten bovenstuk.
> Veel plezier met je borsten!


Sorry makker, maar ik denk dat je een travestiet bent - echte mannen dragen geen BH's !

----------


## smallen

idd, komaan da doe je toch nie ne bh dragen. Als ge u T shirt uitdoet komt die vrouw nie meer bij van te lachen en sta ge daar me u broek vol goesting.

----------


## Barabas

> idd, komaan da doe je toch nie ne bh dragen. Als ge u T shirt uitdoet komt die vrouw nie meer bij van te lachen en sta ge daar me u broek vol goesting.


Als ge de keus hebt om constant met irritaties rond te lopen en pijn hebben onderaan je borsten, ofwel een BH dragen en geen problemen hebben, dan is de keus snel gemaakt denk ik, los van wat een ander erover denkt. Ik heb ook een B 105! en zonder is zeker in de zomer in het warme weer door al het zweet die irritaties kunnen veroorzaken helemaal uit den boze, trouwens als je mooie borsten hebt moet je ze ook onderhouden, als je niet wilt dat ze gaan beginnen hangen...



Dit is dus voor de goede verstaander, mijn boezem, man met borsten, ik heb er helemaal geen problemen mee, ben er zelfs heel fier mee en ben ook niet bang ermee te pronken in de zomer.
Travestieten zijn mannen die zich graag verkleden als vrouw, de meeste travestieten hebben niet eens borsten, maar steken hun BH vol met vodden om borsten te insinueren, dus zeggen dat je travestiet bent omdat je een BH draagt houdt geen steek,....

----------


## Barabas

Dat is maar wat je ervan denkt.... Ik stuurde een aantal vrouwtjes eens een foto van mij in mijn ondergoed, en veel vrouwtjes vinden een man met BH, als alles aan elkaar aangepast is, vaak sexy hoor, waarom beschaamd zijn om borsten te hebben als man, en waarom bang zijn een BH te dragen? Degenen die dat niet (willen) begrijpen zijn "maatschappijmensen" die precies willen doen wat de maatschappij van hen verlangen.... wees jezelf, en je zult je duizendmaal beter voelen dan je wilt zijn zoals de ander denkt dat je moet zijn.....

----------


## mirthe340

nou ik vindt het wel iets hebben hoor  :Embarrassment:

----------

